# 3 T-Bone Walker licks you can learn today



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Here are 3 T-Bone Walker licks you can learn today


----------



## kelowna (Dec 22, 2010)

Simple yet effective.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you


----------

